# Máy Ép Dầu Thực Vật – Thiết Bị Nên Có Trong Mỗi Căn Bếp Gia Đình



## manhquynh1679 (19/10/21)

Máy ép dầu thực vật chính là thiết bị ép dầu những loại rau củ quả có chứa tinh dầu. Tinh dầu thực vật được ép trực tiếp từ máy ép dầu sẽ đảm bảo vệ sinh, độ an toàn,… cũng như giữ được nguyên hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng. Các gia đình có thể chủ động được nguồn dầu thực vật bổ dưỡng khi có trong căn bếp chiếc máy ép dầu. Dầu thực vật được ép trực tiếp hoàn toàn bổ dưỡng cho tất cả mọi người đặc biệt người già và trẻ nhỏ,….



Khi có chiếc máy ép dầu thực vật các gia đình sẽ giữ được sự an toàn cho sức khỏe mọi thành viên trong gia đình. Thực tế hiện nay tình nay tình trạng hàng giả, hàng nhái, dầu bẩn kém chất lượng vẫn đang bị trà trộn trong các kệ hàng lớn nhỏ. Chưa kể quy trình sản xuất ra những chai dầu thực vật đang bán ngoài thị trường kia có thực sự an toàn, đảm bảo vệ sinh và giữ nguyên được hàm lượng dinh dưỡng vốn có trong các loại thực phẩm chứa tinh dầu hay không?

Quá trình sản xuất đựng dầu ăn trong chai là điều mà các gia đình nội trợ nên đặt dấu hỏi liệu rằng có thực sự an toàn hay không? Khi nguồn gốc những chai nhựa từ các cơ sở sản xuất có thực sự an toàn? Đây là điều cực kỳ nguy hiểm. Chưa kể đến tình trạng bảo quản những chai dầu ăn trong các cửa hàng, đại lý có thực sự đảm bảo hay không? Bởi nếu là dầu tự nhiên nguyên chất thì sẽ rất dễ bị tác động bởi nhiệt độ và môi trường. Các gia đình cần lưu ý.

Sức khỏe là điều quan trọng trong mỗi gia đình, mong rằng với chia sẻ này các bà nội trợ sẽ chú ý hơn trong việc lựa chọn giải pháp giúp các thành viên trong gia đình luôn được khỏe mạnh.

*Tham khảo thêm bài viết về sức khỏe - đời sống tại:*

Bài Viết Tư Vấn - Nanifood.com.vn


----------

